
The Best of edw519 from Hacker News - admp
http://shleppingdata.com/
======
tptacek
This is just his blog. Most of his posts seem to end up there. I don't think
he really sees it as an organized collection of his best posts.

(It's good reading, though).

~~~
admp
You might be right, but the title comes from the blog itself.

